# Boston Ma. - 2011 GMC SIERRA 2500HD



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

I AM SELLING AN 2011GMC SIERRA 2500HD. WITH 62,000 MILES WITH AN 6.0.ENGINE. THE TRUCK IS THE W.T. PACKAGE AND IS WELL MAINTAINED, OIL HAS BEEN CHANGED EVERY 3500 MILES. HAS NEW BRAKES AND ROTORS HAS NEW TIRES AND ALSO HAS A 
FISHER ON TRUCK ASSEMBLY THAT IS THE TWO PLUG. TRUCK IS AN ONE OWNER.
PLEASE RESPOND IF YOU ARE INTERESTED.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

You have a price in mind or shall I start the bidding? :laugh:


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

SNOWANDICEMAN said:


> I AM SELLING AN 2011GMC SIERRA 2500HD. WITH 62,000 MILES WITH AN 6.0.ENGINE. THE TRUCK IS THE W.T. PACKAGE AND IS WELL MAINTAINED, OIL HAS BEEN CHANGED EVERY 3500 MILES. HAS NEW BRAKES AND ROTORS HAS NEW TIRES AND ALSO HAS A
> FISHER ON TRUCK ASSEMBLY THAT IS THE TWO PLUG. TRUCK IS AN ONE OWNER.
> PLEASE RESPOND IF YOU ARE INTERESTED.
> View attachment 195366
> ...


Send a P.M to me to discuss the price only respond if your interested.
Thanks
Snowandiceman


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the question, I sent the answer back to you by PM.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SNOWANDICEMAN said:


> Send a P.M to me to discuss the price only respond if your interested.
> Thanks
> Snowandiceman


I'm looking for a replacement for my other company, actually the CFO's company. But I'm only interested if the price is right.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

SNOWANDICEMAN said:


> Thanks for the question, I sent the answer back to you by PM.


Seeing that I am the only one that had responded, did you send me an asking price? If so, can you send again as I do not have any PM's from you.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm looking for a replacement for my other company, actually the CFO's company. But I'm only interested if the price is right.


I think you need to PM him to get an asking price if I read his post right?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Seeing that I am the only one that had responded, did you send me an asking price? If so, can you send again as I do not have any PM's from you.


I'm waiting on pins and needles...although if the price was listed in the post, I could possibly get off the needles at least.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> I think you need to PM him to get an asking price if I read his post right?


Oh


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> I think you need to beg him to get an asking price if I read his post right?


It seems that way


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

alright, how about waiting on him for a reply, etc. and AGAIN, if not interested in the item then don't post


----------



## Dirtebiker (Nov 10, 2016)

I’m also interested if the op wants to post a price.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

Michael J. Donovan,
Thanks for replying , Guys if you read my listing right it says to send me a P.M. if you are interested. Plus I did get a P.M. from someone and it wasn't you. Please only send a P.M. if interested other wise don't bother replying to the post.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

SOLD


----------

